# Lycan Venom's Bi's & Tri's Syntherol Log



## lycan Venom

Alright, so it is time I begin. Waited a while for the holidays to be over with before I started up as I dont know how my body will react.

Wont lie, I have been scared shitless after researching all the how to's as I do not want to fuck up and hit a nerve or make my arms look stupid. Finally came to the realization that the idiots who look nasty and end up in the hospital use actual mineral oil or are allergic reactions to certain compounds. 

I have read up on Big A's protocol and did some anatomical research as well to find out exactly where nerves, tendons, ligaments, veins and arteries should be located. Built up the courage to finally dive into it. Don't want to let anyone down, so here it goes!

Attached before pics. No pump and before working out. 17" nothing special.


----------



## lycan Venom

Alright, I didn't get a chance to take pictures but tonight was the 1st set of injections. Scared of hitting a nerve or vein, I took my sweet time. Now that the jitters are over and no pip, i am more confident.

I seriously can not believe I have no pain at all. I get it is only 1ml but I would think I would have some soreness. Non at all. I will see in the next few days.

My protocol will be 1ml for 10-14 days. I am tore between both of Big A's protocols but should know by the 10th day what I want to do.


(Pulled from Synthetek website) invaluable information,  so thank you Big A.

What I recommend to people that are just starting out using these oils is to use 1ml per head of muscle per day, or every second day, for a week or so and see how they react to it. That way they can judge how many ml they can use per muscle head and how often.

Some bodybuilders use 1ml per muscle (that is 1ml per muscle head – ie. inner head, outer head, etc). 1ml is used per day, every day, for a period of 2 weeks followed by a one week rest period. Then repeated.

If you have all the size you wish and just want to shape the muscle, as adding a peak on the biceps, then inject the spot, in the peak of the muscle, with 1ml every day or every second day until you obtain the peak that you desire.

The quickest way to increase a muscle’s appearance to maximum size is by following the regimen below:

1ml per muscle head every day for 10 days

2ml per muscle head every day for 10 days

3ml per muscle head every day for 10 days

If you would be using Syntherol™ in both biceps and triceps simultaneously, you can add up to 3 inches on your arms in those 30 days.

BICEPS: inner and outer head. One can feel the “split” in between the two heads of the biceps when a bicep is felt with the other hand. Apply the Syntherol™ on each side of that split. If you want to increase the length/thickness of the bicep, apply Syntherol™ more in the inner head (closer to the body). If increase of the peak is desired then apply Syntherol™ more in the outer head.

TRICEPS: One does not need to apply Syntherol™ in the outer/horseshoe head, unless it is really lacking development behind the other tricep heads. Syntherol™ is applied in the middle and rear heads of the triceps. Generally, at the back of the arm, the upper portion is the rear head and the lower portion is the middle head, as the two heads overlap each other somewhat.

Dangers – Site Oils are safe, if certain precautions are taken, same as when injecting anything else. You always have to aspirate. Always! You DO NOT want the oil to go in a vein. Always massage the area after the shot so scar tissue build up doesn’t occur. And most importantly – USE COMMON SENSE!


----------



## lycan Venom

Felt something similar to DOMS during the night and some stiffness. Stretching my srms out whuke sleeping and waking up with a hot shower and rubbing the muscles have helped. Nothing to cry over, just like DOMS.

Going to do my 2nd set of injections later tonight. Will keep updated regularly.


----------



## aon1

Brother I'm following along with this....When I say I'm going to be stage ready by fall I mean it and I'm just fuckn Leary as hell of site oil but know it's probably gonna have to be part of the journey whether I like it or not....So I'm on board to see what it actually does for you...


----------



## lycan Venom

I'll keep updating daily with thoughts and opinions. Pics every 10 days depending on which route I go. Been debating on entering my first show (for my son) but I would really want to do it right and have guidance from someone. Never planned on using SEO ever but figured I could use the free log to contribute to the board and possibly help others or encourage guys like myself to give it a try.

I will say I needed my wife's help, especially hitting the horse shoe area of the tri's as I cant see them. So either have help or figure it out usimg a mirror but for me that shit would be hard. 

I can not stress enough about aspirating. I was in a vein or went through and back into one. At first i got a few air bubbles but decided to pull a little more and BAM I drew blood. I was just about to inject too. Scared the shit out of me and the wife lol. Im not skinny enough to see through my skin yet but i was already about 5/8 in deep. 

About to do my chest, delt, tri and forearm routine. Will report back tonight after injections.


----------



## lycan Venom

Ok so 2nd day of shots. Faster this time and less nervousness. The wife wants to be a registered nurse and started her preliminary classes, so this is her clinicals lmfao

So far so good, im sure in a few hours and in the middle of the night I will wake up with stiff arms or more aches. Popping a few NSAI to help with the possible pain.

Pain is nothing comoared to when I first started pinning gear in my delts. I woukd have dead arms for a few days and coukd barely move. This seriously is more like DOMS. Maybe because I am at 17" and just a year ago I was at 19"... idk

Will update more tomorrow.


----------



## squatster

You should take a pic of a measurement device on your arm for your self and post the difference at very end of log
I know you know what your doing but make sure the oil is deep enough in the muscle and your not coming out the sides
This will be cool to watch this log.

I'm gonna watch every inch


----------



## lycan Venom

I need to go buy another flexible measuring tape, my kids just played with it and broke it a while ago. I used a string and tied knots and measured with my (trade) measuring tape. 2nd day of injections and already at 1/8"-1/4" stretching out.

Sister in law went into labor today and it's NYE, but will post a measured pic asap.

Last night no additional pain, this morning I am already adapting to the injections and not feeling stiffness or soreness as much. This is helping to build up my confidence for sure.


----------



## lycan Venom

https://youtu.be/KVuuJq0qePQ







The video is the only thing I found where a well known bodybuilder with experience gives advice and pin points where to inject SEO for biceps and triceps. 

It might help others. Figure I would post it.


----------



## squatster

What are you doing for an arm work out?


----------



## lycan Venom

Not sure what to do since using seo. I hit arms the day of the 1st pins but before. I've read not to go heavy, so I'm thinking pyramid of high reps with light weight. Open to any and all opinions. 

Since joining the forum I have experimented between stuff I learned in highschool like pyramiding and circuit training with 3x5's and 21's. Last winter I did my first 10x10 but did not get the size I thought I would, but it did give me more definition. 

I tend to stick to this routine: 
Pec's, Tri's, and Delt's.
Whole Back, Bi's, Forearms.

With that in mind, my arms are split up between two days with compound and isolated exercises.


----------



## squatster

How many weeks are you doing this?
How many bottles will it take?
Whay size syringes are you using?
You back loading the syringes?
You using any other juice or peptides with it?
Sorry for all the questions man - this stuff is cool
Sorry if you already had this info some were man


----------



## lycan Venom

How many weeks are you doing this?

Not sure of what protocol I will follow yet. All depends on how my muscles react. Leaning towards to 30 day all out blast. 


How many bottles will it take?

Straight from Big A on PM...

Biceps:
1ml/d x 2 muscle heads x 2 arms x 10 days = 40ml
2ml/d x 2 muscle heads x 2 arms x 10 days = 80ml
3ml/d x 2 muscle heads x 2 arms x 10 days = 120ml
3ml/w x 2 muscle heads x 2 arms x 6 weeks = 72ml
TOTAL for BICEPS = 292ml (3 bottles)

Triceps:
1ml/d x 3 muscle heads x 2 arms x 10 days = 60ml
2ml/d x 3 muscle heads x 2 arms x 10 days = 120ml
3ml/d x 3 muscle heads x 2 arms x 10 days = 180ml
3ml/w x 3 muscle heads x 2 arms x 6 weeks = 108ml
TOTAL for TRICEPS = 468ml (5 bottles)

If you do both, biceps and triceps, then that is a total of 760ml (8 bottles).

The above is if you are also lacking in the horsehoe for the triceps. If not, then you need for the tris the same amount as for bis as you are only injecting two tricep heads (rear and middle), so you would need a total of 584ml (6 bottles).

The above amounts are what you require to do Syntherol PROPERLY, to have maximum gains and to keep all the size and for that size to be permanent.



What size syringes are you using?

Currently using Nipro 3cc syringe with 25g 1-1/2. Syntherol shoots like nothing, could easily go with 27, 29, 31g needles. I like having a bigger barrel for grip but would not mind using a smaller needle. Buying some now.


You back loading the syringes?

No. If I was using slin pins then yes. 


You using any other juice or peptides with it?

I have been completely off AAS (no test cruise) since Sept. except for the GW50 a month or two ago. I wish I had peptides, maybe in a few weeks when Income taxes come in. Just did a double red blood cell donation and getting prepared to run a 20 week cycle.



Sorry for all the questions man - this stuff is cool. Sorry if you already had this info some were man

It's all good bro, I appreciate being able to get my post count up lol.


----------



## lycan Venom

So I missed my pins yesterday with the new baby and party. So I just did 2ml per muscle head and feeling good. No PIP. Massaged vigorously, about to take a hot shower and hit the weights in an hour or so. Will report back later tonight to uodate with any soreness, issues or to answer questions. Feedback is always welcomed as I can always learn something and not get butthurt. I am always seeking advice and opinions from more experienced members.


----------



## lycan Venom

So I forgot to mention as right now at day 4, I do not have a "pumped up" feeling like others report. I do not feel stretched out to the max at all. I am sure, In a few more days or weeks it will or when I hit the weights. But just as normal cold sitting around, I feel fine and not like my skin is tight or like I have a pump all day long.

I was worried I would not be able to have full range of motion for work or daily life. However, I think because my arms were larger in the past, I am some room to play.. just a theory idk. But for those who have not been bigger before it may be a different story and they might feel stretched out/pumped up 24/7. I am happy I do not feel like that currently.


----------



## lycan Venom

Putting my foot in my mouth now as I spoke to soon. I am now feeling swollen(pumped) and sore. Maybe doing the 2ml to make up for the missed day was a bad idea?


----------



## lycan Venom

4th day in. Arms feel swollen now and a little stiff like i over worked them. Tender some what but very similar to DOMS still. Nothing scary or rushing me to the hospital for pain meds and muscle relaxers lol. 

Shots go in smooth and dont feel like anything at all. Did hit pecs, delts and tris today. Maybe over did it as my tri's were not up to the task in strength. I felt my shoulders and pecs taking on more of the load. Especially my left delt because left wrist is broken permanently. Hit tri's and swear i felt the fascia tearing or something weird. I have actually felt it before on seperate ocassion where its a funny ripping or tearing or snagging feeling in the muscle fibers.. hard to describe.

Any ways, other than all that.. I am all good and feeling great.


----------



## lycan Venom

Was sore all last night, barely slept as I had to keep moving my arms to stretch out. Today, arms hurt like a bitch. It had to be a combination of working them out and the seo. Hot showers, sitting next to a heater and wearing a sweater helps, because the cold makes my arms tense. Also, my damn tendons next to my triceps and elbow is killing me on both arms.

Very tired and hungry making me lethargic today. Diet change, holiday partying and hitting the weights most likely is taking a toll on me. Took the day off from hitting the weights, and been eating like crazy and trying to sleep. Will do my 5th set of pins in a while and KTFO.

Tomorrow is another day! Going to start the 2-4mi daily walks again and a low carb/high diet. Next month is back to muay thai and jiu-jitsu, just hope I can use my arms by then lol.


----------



## lycan Venom

5th set of pins and everything went well. The soreness from earlier slightly decreased and I did not take any NSAI's until right now, so I can sleep better hopefully.

Nothing else to report. Hope my rants are entertaining and informative.


----------



## lycan Venom

Pinned last two days, arms getting used to it now I think. Tonight will be day 8. Only issue is pain in the elbow area.


----------



## lycan Venom

Just hit the weights, did a complete back and bicep routine. Gained 1/2" cold and 5/8" pumped up. Will take measured picture on day 11. Getting a nice peak on my bi's and more definition on my tri's.

Just some info on me... Had surgury on my right elbow when I was 5 years old and they cut my tendon and muscles, so my right arm has always been weaker and smaller than my left and my tri's never really caught up because of the damage. Then I broke all 7 bones in my left wrist when I was 18 which is un-repairable and makes it hard working out, so now I think im equal on both sides lmfao. Haven't done too bad, I know I can be way better if I could just get strict with diet and find the right routine that my body will respond best too. 

All trial and error. I'll never be an ifbb pro or npc champion but I can be the best me! That is all I truly want.

Trying the seo out is out of curiosity and to give back a log for the forum. Hope someone finds it helpful some how.


----------



## lycan Venom

11th day. Up the dosage to 2ml per muscle. Goimg to continue with the usage. Muscles have started to enlarge and feeling of (DOMS) pain has been going away. Body reacting good and nothing abnormal. No oil balls forming thank goodness. Pics coming today.


----------



## lycan Venom

Day #10 photos. 5/8" gain so far for only 10ml of seo in each head total. Sitting at 17 5/8" .... I know, I am small and have too much BF right now. I am just getting back into the groove. I'll be on my way again soon. Just need more time and dedication.


----------



## lycan Venom

No pain at all anymore. Only issue is it feels funny with my arms stretched out when sleeping. It feels better to have a pillow or blanket to angle the arm (elbow to fingers) upward/bent just a little because a full stretch just feels awkward some how  (hard to explain the feeling). Similar to the numbness you get from a dead arm or dead leg but no tingling and it is not because I was sleeping funny/wrong on them (I dont think).


----------



## lycan Venom

Really startimg the have the bicep peak pop now. Had issue with right arm inner bi head. Moved needle around a 1" diameter and kept hitting something that just felt weird and hard to explain. Hit a vein on the 1st attempt. Feeling like the seo (swelling) is moving shit around.. idk. But will keep updated if any new pain or issues arise. Today was pain free and just a stretched out feeling on the inner elbow area.


----------



## lycan Venom

Only issue I habe so far is that I can not loft as heavy with most upper body exercises that include the use of my arms. The pumps are awesome but they do sacrifice strength and stamina while working out. Maybe its a sphycological thing that Im scared Ill fuck something up. So if anyone following that has experience let me know please so I can figure out something with my routine.


----------



## psych

So does that shit dissolve over time or what?  Man you got balls!!


----------



## lycan Venom

Psych, I was nervous as shit and never thought I would try it but just said fuck it and did it lol. No regrets so far.

To answer your question, on Synthetek's website Big A states:

"It has a half-life (i.e. degradation rate) of a week and a linear continual clearance rate so MCT oil will not stay around for a long period of time. Only about 1% remains after 6 weeks."

https://www.synthetek.com/the-science-behind-syntherol/


----------



## psych

Dude some of the best things in life start with, " fuck it lets do it"!!


----------



## J4CKT

This is turning out to be one of the better logs of Syntherol use. Your log is 
closest to daily updates that I have seen. Can't wait to see how it develops and 
what kindof results you end up with bro!

The pain generally builds up within the first 5 days of each stage of volume and 
then eases as the muscle gets used to that volume across the next 5 days of 
that volume.

The constant pump will get fuller and fuller (and more uncomfortable) as the log
progresses. Stretching can really really hurt, but actually eases the constant 
doms ache that you have at every other time lol...oh and it's normal so don't 
worry about that.

Even if you have an arm workout that night, try to always do:
1. shots
2. massage
3. high rep low weight sets immediately after shots and massage to get the oil 
moving around and the blood flowing. 

* a note on shots. go as slow as you can. Aim for 1ml per minute, you will not 
always be able to just due to your arms fatigueing but the slower you go the 
smoother the oil goes in and you greatly reduce the chance of lumps forming. 
This is especially more and more important as you go up in volume per shot.

Psych - yes the oil is metabolised by the body and sometimes too fast to the 
point where 1ml per 10 days, 2ml per 10 days etc is not enough and Big A has 
recommended to up the volume per shot as that particular person's body was 
just absorbing it that fast. This isn't common though, since joining the boards 
and using Syntherol back in 2009, I have only seen 2 people that this happened
to.

This is not very relevant to the log however it is just to point out that the simple 
volume of oil required EVERY DAY to even remotely have a chance to disfigure or
cause changes like that to the muscle is so much more than what is actually
recommended by Big A for Syntherol.... Even though volumes of 1ml/2ml/3ml for 10 days 
consecutively, may seem like a lot. It really isn't once you experience it first hand 
and see how fast Syntherol actually clears once you stop the shots.


----------



## lycan Venom

As J4ckt said, tonight I actually felt more uncomfortable in my arms after pinning. I thought the pain was over with but it isnt anything super horrible, at least not for me. Really starting to see a difference in muscle size (swollen look) as if I was on a dbol and drol cycle.


----------



## lycan Venom

So I ran out of needles yesterday. Put a rush order in and they get here friday. Missed yesterday's pins and came across just enough needles to pin today. Pinning 3ml per muscle tonight and friday night to make up for yesterday and tomorrow. 

No issue except the stretched out feeling now. I hate hitting a veing and asporating blood into the syringe. Shit scares me to death everytime.


----------



## lycan Venom

Slept good, woke up good. Day going good. No pain. Do find it hard to scratch my back or touch my neck, like i was on swole during a drol & dbol cycle. Love the pumped up feeling. Bi peaks really starting to pop up now. Cant wait for the end and to start a cutting cycle to shed some body fat and get some definition.


----------



## J4CKT

lycan Venom said:


> So I ran out of needles yesterday. Put a rush order in and they get here friday. Missed yesterday's pins and came across just enough needles to pin today. Pinning 3ml per muscle tonight and friday night to make up for yesterday and tomorrow.
> 
> No issue except the stretched out feeling now. I hate hitting a
> veing and asporating blood into the syringe. Shit scares me to death everytime.



I had trouble with that in the first 5-6 days. Hit veins and shit
damn near every shot. Was extremely frustrating and painful 
and sore etc.
But as I went along I started figuring out the spots as I rotated 
through the muscle groups that were 'safe' to pin and went in 
smoothly.

Sometimes it's just pot luck but gets easier and easier as you go
along and becomes routine.


----------



## lycan Venom

Man just bought a new bad ass bomber jacket a few months ago but now I can barely get the fucking thing to fit. My arms and back are on swole and damn thing is too tight. I still have roughly 15 days left, going to need to go clothes shopping.


----------



## lycan Venom

Pinned 3ml each muscle right now to catch up for missed days. No issues this time hitting veins. No pip too.

Only issue is full extension of arms, it feels overly stretched in the biceps and elbows. Feeling good though and arms look like im on swole. I really wish I had less body fat for more definition.


----------



## lycan Venom

Took the family out today to the bass pro shop 100+mi away. While shopping my nephew overheard a couple (dude and chick) talk amongst themselves about how muscular "big" I was and they were in athletic shape. It was nice as I am feeling like a fat ass but I know the "pump" in my arms is making me look good haha.

Once I get home, pinning the 2ml per muscle and off to bed. Wake up tomorrow for kids softball try outs and hit the weights then pin again in the night. Will update with any issues, so far no pain or discomfort and just an ego boost.


----------



## lycan Venom

Pinned last night and right now. No issues or pain. Every day I can see the muscle enlarge and get some definition. Can not wait for the end of the log to see the end results and start a cutting cycle.


----------



## lycan Venom

So today was Back and Bi's. I went hard today, increased weight and just got a great pump and lactic acid burn feeling. Almost as good as getting pussy and head.

I was afraid to lift heavy but have slowly increased weight, intensity and reps to where I am comfortably getting a quality workout. I was keeping bi's and tri's light but maybe too light. Today was a great session, hitting the shit hard making me want to puke haha.

Started up my fast paced walking for a few mi's for cardio again. Been sticking to salmon and chicken with full grain carbs. Prepping for my cutting cycle next month sometime for another log here on anasci. Keeping a log has kept me on track and in the right state of mind. Hopefully some of you experienced competitors will throw me a bone and help me get in a good enough condition to enter a show. Contemplating liposuction and or gyno surgery. Not fully sure if it is just fat or maybe from the 19nor use, as I am very responsive to AAS use for both positive side at lower doses and negative sides at higher doses.

Anyways, about to pin today and have no issues at all to complain about. No pain at all. So for some of those dudes that complain their shit hurts really bad, I bet it is because they are fucking themselves up with the needle or injecting massive amounts. My muscles were virgins to pinning and I got over the pain in less than a week. For those that want to try it, give it a shot. Only you can decide what is going to work for yourself. I was hesitant on trying SEO but now I am a believer. It will be in my arsenal if I am to ever really compete and have a lagging muscle.

My only opinion is to use SEO when you have low body fat and need a quick fix or if you are on a n off season and not hitting the weights super hard and then bulk up after. Just my thinking, and I may be wrong.


----------



## lycan Venom

Had a 5 day hiatus and was unable to pin. Underwent Polygraph testing and pissed off the examiner because he couldn't get a good reading with his blood pressure arm cuff lmfao. Not that I was too big but the Syntherol did something to obscure the reading of my heart beat from the brachial artery. Bunch of pseudoscience bull shit anyways.

Unsure if the 5 days off will throw off maximum volume gain potential, but it is what it is. A little sore and tight again but nothing major. Hit veins and think I finally hit nerves hard in both Bi's, as it was a new "pain/discomfort" that just sucked.


----------



## lycan Venom

Last nights pins went good. Damn tattoos and body fat hide the veins, so I just go based of feeling. Funny how you can feel when you nick one. Muscles stretching out more and soreness/stiffness. The cold weather 50°s does not help.


----------



## gkn525

Sounding pretty good so far lycan.I've been contemplating trying synthol in my delts&calves but just like you were at first,I'm hesitant&nervous about starting.looks like your getting some damn good results so far bro.


----------



## lycan Venom

Wrapped up the 30 days and still have a few bottles left over. Plan to diet and shed about 20lbs down to 180 and hopefully will be at a low enough BF% where I am content with my looks.

So I went from 17" to 19 5/8" or 19 3/4" for a total gain of 2 3/4". Only issue for me is the stretched out feeling (over extension) of my arms to chest/shoulder. It does prevent me from having full range of motion. I think in time it will come back but now it is just a waiting game.

I do plan to do it again in the summer and will log again. Maybe I will do more pictures when Im in better condition and not ashamed of my pudge and bacne.


----------



## J4CKT

Resized:


----------



## Synthetek

Very detailed log Lycan!


----------



## lycan Venom

The last picture does not do me or syntherol justice, I appologize for my conditioning. However the size increase speaks for itself, and I have changed my diet and exercise routines. Will repost in a while to see if I maintain it or loose some. Do plan to run it again in a few months with the extra bottles I have because I did not hit every tricep head. So thank you again Synthetek.


----------



## aon1

lycan Venom said:


> Wrapped up the 30 days and still have a few bottles left over. Plan to diet and shed about 20lbs down to 180 and hopefully will be at a low enough BF% where I am content with my looks.
> 
> So I went from 17" to 19 5/8" or 19 3/4" for a total gain of 2 3/4". Only issue for me is the stretched out feeling (over extension) of my arms to chest/shoulder. It does prevent me from having full range of motion. I think in time it will come back but now it is just a waiting game.
> 
> I do plan to do it again in the summer and will log again. Maybe I will do more pictures when Im in better condition and not ashamed of my pudge and bacne.




I would not have thought you would have gotten that much size when you started this log....thanks for logging it ....It has changed my opinion and thats always a good thing it means I've learned something new.....


----------



## aon1

And never be ashamed of your current condition......Your intentionally improving yourself if thats not good enough for.people then fuck em there opinion isn't the ones that matter anyway


----------



## lycan Venom

Yeah I was suprised at the amount I stretched out as well. I can't lie I have the bug now. I plan on doing it again with the left over bottles in a few more weeks. Just waiting to place an order for some gear. 

Thanks for the comments, I appreciate it. I'm just bloated with bad food choices lmfao. Sitting at around 200-210 and planning to drop to about 190. Goal is 180 with at most 10% BF. Lots of hard training and super strict dieting ahead.


----------



## djpase

im trying to prep to compete this summer. my only issue is not being lean and cut enough for contest.  im very  lean now, but my chest and quads need more size to be symmetric. i just dont want to get the size without be able to lean it up enough. i dont see how u can cut up oil when its not muscle. plus im scared to look like a balloon animal.


----------



## djpase

btw, good work bro. keep goin , lookin good


----------



## lycan Venom

Well the oil is deep in the muscle stretching it out. The oil is not on the outside like a ball/lump. So with that in mind, leaning out stays the same and if anything the oil helps with lypolysis at the injection site. I was just fucking bloated in the last picture from estrogen, diet and weather. 

I was afraid of the idiot ballom animal thing myself but after researching and not finding shit besides shity logs, I said fuck it and I'll be an experiment animal. Tried to do a decent log and would have done more pics but im like a bitch and self conscious about my body smh. Being a fulltime dad of 4, student and working odd jobs, my doet and training have not been consistent and I am sure the last 2 cycles of UGL were bunk or weak as fuck because I did not gain shit except bloat and fat. Screwed up my blood levels because I thought I was running decent gear.

Back to the logging and your post though...

I think you would okay in the chest area as it is your upper chest and it does not require a lot at all but be careful to not use to much and get lumps. As for the quads, I am not sure but I would be hating life walking around and im sure it would require a lot of oil. 

Maybe we shoukd ask Big A to chime in. Would love to hear from him.


----------



## squatster

Great log to fallow man
I want to see that tape at 21"
Time to get some peptides in the body with your current oils. 
You look great man
Keep it coming


----------



## lycan Venom

Going to start round 2 of the Syntherol logging this week. I can say honestly that it was a very positive experience overall. The fat burning Big A talked about really did happen. The last pictures my arms had more fat than they do now. Over the past few months my arms have become more defined and that is without working out or dieting! I fucked up my rotator cuff which took me out of the game physically and mentally. However I just started back up about 2 weeks and even though I thought my arms shrunk, once working out again they just fucking blew up with amazing pumps and my bi's and tri's are more defined at the peaks than they were prior to using syntherol.

I was scared shitless to do it but i did it and i habe no regrets. I am confident going into this a 2nd time around and expect to break the 20" circumference but nit haopy because then I need my calves to match haha.

So stay tuned for before, during and after pictures along with rants or details daily or at least weekly.

Thanks again Synthetek, Anasci and Big A. I am very happy with the outcome.


----------



## J4CKT

djpase said:


> im trying to prep to compete this summer. my only issue is not being lean and cut enough for contest.  im very  lean now, but my chest and quads need more size to be symmetric. i just dont want to get the size without be able to lean it up enough. i dont see how u can cut up oil when its not muscle. plus im scared to look like a balloon animal.



It's not like the oil is what gives added size forever...it is what gives 
you the initial size to help stretch the muscle fascia. It is metabolized
very quickly. If your training, diet, rest and supplementation are not 
on point Syntherol is very temporary.

There is another member here that actually did MRI that showed his arm  
had no oil sitting there and he had used Syntherol multiple times.


----------



## lycan Venom

Got caught up with life and had to put the 2nd round on hold. I should be able to start this weekend.


----------



## aon1

Just curious how much of your ending size have you kept till now . Did it seem real dependent on workout and diet or did it seem that just the oil stretching the muscle gave a somewhat permanent size gain?


----------



## lycan Venom

Currently Im at 18.5" and thats with not working out as usual during the logging and after due to my rotator cuff tear. So i gained and kept 1.5" out of the almost 3" initially. I seriously can not say if it was just the stretching it out or working out. Guess this second time around we will be able to possibly make a determination as I intemd to kill it working out as my shoulder is almost back to normal. Had to order a big box of syringes and just waiting on them to come in.


----------



## J4CKT

Looking forward to the results from the next round Lycan!


----------



## lycan Venom

I am too. Just wanted to wait a few days to get my last super hard arm day in before begenning. Rotator cuff is holding up and full strength is back! So when I start, ill go a little easier as Im afraid if fucking shit up... but maybe I should ask big A questions related to this in his thread!

2nd round coming very soon!


----------



## Synthetek

Bump!


----------



## lycan Venom

My apologies Synthetek, I have had a heavy load between kids, work and school. This is the last week of classes, so I will be abke to have 30 mins free time all to myself daily to do the injections. I am eager to start, as my arms are looking great simce the 1st session. I can only imagine how they will look after this 2nd session.


----------



## lycan Venom

Way long over due log. Just order 2 boxes of 100ct pins. Once they arribe I will start the 30 day log again. Excited but scared to hit a nerve again lol.


----------



## aon1

lycan Venom said:


> Way long over due log. Just order 2 boxes of 100ct pins. Once they arribe I will start the 30 day log again. Excited but scared to hit a nerve again lol.



Lol them fuckn nerves are something else....I've kinda hit up against them in the past but other day pinned some tren with a slin pin....I never run tren this way but it got hard to push so I just forced it and Holly fuckn bat man it felt like fire lit my glute up....ran up and down ....I was just in fringn shock ...wasn't ready at all....needless to say won't be forceing gear anymore...lol


----------



## lycan Venom

aon1 said:


> Lol them fuckn nerves are something else....I've kinda hit up against them in the past but other day pinned some tren with a slin pin....I never run tren this way but it got hard to push so I just forced it and Holly fuckn bat man it felt like fire lit my glute up....ran up and down ....I was just in fringn shock ...wasn't ready at all....needless to say won't be forceing gear anymore...lol



Oh hell yeah. When i hit my sciatic nerve i thought inwas having a heart attack from the pain. Intense! The arm wasnt as bad but still was awkward as shit.


----------



## aon1

It's definitely something I'll be avoiding at all cost in the future


----------



## AGGRO

I will be following. How big are your arms now?


----------



## lycan Venom

AGGRO said:


> I will be following. How big are your arms now?



Fuck dude, idk i think they are small. I have really lost mass over the past few months sick and stressed out. I'll take a measurement cold and pumped and post pics for the log. I really need to "cheat" and use syntherol to get my arms bigger again. The last log gave me a great peak in all my heads. I think I got into 19" and i swear i personally feel like they are niw 15" lmfao but we'll see when i measure.


----------

